# New Stihl pressure washers



## Highdesignfool (Apr 4, 2017)

Does anyone know what motors Stihl is using on their new professional series pressure washers? They look pretty stout.


----------



## Bedford T (Apr 4, 2017)

Hard to tell from here but that looks like a triplex pump. Good stuff.


----------



## hedge hog (Apr 11, 2017)

kohler on all of them
Honda would not let them stock parts or they would have to be a authorized deal
been looking at them too
thinking I will go with North star
but stihl rates there pressure at the tip and not the pump like all the other brands


----------



## Highdesignfool (Apr 12, 2017)

hedge hog said:


> kohler on all of them
> Honda would not let them stock parts or they would have to be a authorized deal
> been looking at them too
> thinking I will go with North star
> but stihl rates there pressure at the tip and not the pump like all the other brands



Interesting. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog (Apr 12, 2017)

Some dealer are not liking this new line up of washers and the lighting system that is all China made
I have a lot of Stihl products 
And would to add the washer if it had a Honda 
And it's funny that in all of there ads for the washers they never show the motor side 
I think they will be a great unit and still waiting to see some reviews before I rule them out 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Apr 12, 2017)

Which ever you buy. Pick up a case of Briggs & Stratton pump saver and use it at the end of your run. You will get good at using it and each can is good for 2 maybe 3 treatments depending on pump size. It blow water out and coats the pump. I use it before it's first spring use all year and once on January when it's been sitting for a few months. It will love you long long time.


----------



## Highdesignfool (Apr 13, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> Which ever you buy. Pick up a case of Briggs & Stratton pump saver and use it at the end of your run. You will get good at using it and each can is good for 2 maybe 3 treatments depending on pump size. It blow water out and coats the pump. I use it before it's first spring use all year and once on January when it's been sitting for a few months. It will love you long long time.



I couldn't agree more with the pump saver comment. I use the same Briggs pump saver on my little Karcher with a Honda gc motor. The pumps are always a weak link on a cheaper unit like mine. I've had two cans of the stuff that the button sticks and it blows a whole can through the pump before you can react. It makes a huge mess!


----------

